# How To Build A Pc Grow Box



## johny112 (Apr 27, 2012)

When i made my first pc grow box, i looked on youtube and all for a good video to show me how to clean it out wire it and all. I couldnt find a good one so i just made it and took me a while on how to figure it out. Since the one i made was kinda small, so i got a bigger pc and recorded it and uploaded it to see if i can help anyone out. So i hope it helps some out. if i missed anything let me know and ill see if i can help out. I recorded it myself so its a little rough. I skipped somethings so if you need me to elaborate let me know. Happy growing 

[video=youtube;6VNJi7ONXRI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6VNJi7ONXRI[/video]


----------



## johny112 (Apr 27, 2012)

[video=youtube;8eCeFprSqIs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8eCeFprSqIs[/video]


----------



## johny112 (Apr 27, 2012)

[video=youtube;7USNRYKVtVo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7USNRYKVtVo[/video]


----------



## AdvancedNewbie (Apr 27, 2012)

Thanks, that's pretty good - shows everything...


----------



## johny112 (Apr 27, 2012)

Yeah i tried to do my best but had to do some stuff off camera.


----------



## likethegood (Apr 27, 2012)

nice tutorials


----------



## johny112 (Apr 27, 2012)

Thanks man, dont know how many people itll help but hope it does.


----------



## thejimi (Apr 28, 2012)

hey man, quick question for you, how is the heat from the lights on that adapter? does it pose a prob at all? If not you solved many probs with these vids thankyou very much! GODLIKE!


----------



## johny112 (Apr 29, 2012)

thejimi said:


> hey man, quick question for you, how is the heat from the lights on that adapter? does it pose a prob at all? If not you solved many probs with these vids thankyou very much! GODLIKE!


No problems at all. Its been staying nice and cool.


----------



## zat (Apr 29, 2012)

Nice vids for a newb. Tnx! You need/using anything for odor control?


----------



## johny112 (Apr 29, 2012)

Im probably going to make a carbon filter. But right now she bearly smells any.


----------



## Caligrower619 (Apr 29, 2012)

Nice Bro, very good vid I will def be making a grow box now


----------



## johny112 (Apr 29, 2012)

Thanks man, glad i could be of help.


----------



## TAZ6459 (Apr 29, 2012)

hey zat dont be a hater man


----------



## Kenswello (Apr 30, 2012)

Great box man. something i never woulda thought of. my self i love computer but seeing u ripp that case for these plants was beautiful. i had a question tho. what did u do with ur grounded wire on ur power suppply box. im not even sure if u cut it but if u did. was it rewired? also keeping the plants in a small space does it contain the plant in a small stage with more buds?

overall great videos. would love to see pictures of actual plants. oh i just noticed ur from GA? what county? im also in Ga.


----------



## johny112 (Apr 30, 2012)

The box's power box has a wire thats already grounded to the box so i just wired them together. Didnt show it on the vid. But i dont think ill disclose my location sorry man, to risky i would say.


----------



## Kenswello (Apr 30, 2012)

oh alright yeah im sure it would have been rewired again. oh no big deal i guess i kinda just got excited seeing someone from Ga. great work tho. i cant decided if i should go ahead and use some old cases i have since i do have a sativa to grow in there. but then i was thinking of making a 3x3x4ft grow box. out of plywood .


----------



## johny112 (Apr 30, 2012)

The more room the better. So if you want to do the plywood. I just personally like pcs and i dont smoke much so i dont have to get mad ounces out of a plant.


----------



## Kenswello (Apr 30, 2012)

hmm. well..this is also for my personal use so i think i might just go with the case.


----------



## Grampa (Apr 30, 2012)

looks great! good videos. you explained everything pretty well and it looked like you did a god job building one handed lol.


----------



## johny112 (Apr 30, 2012)

Kenswello said:


> hmm. well..this is also for my personal use so i think i might just go with the case.


Alright man enjoy your grow.



Grampa said:


> looks great! good videos. you explained everything pretty well and it looked like you did a god job building one handed lol.


Ha yeah it was tough one handed, wish i would of had someone help me record it would of been easier.


----------



## thejimi (May 2, 2012)

Hey mate, another question for you, the top side of my case on the outside gets very very warm, is that ok? or am doing something wrong? Reflective coat feels fine. Also the green wire for the power bar atm is just wrapped with the soldered red/black wires, reading ur posts should i do something different with that green wire?


----------



## johny112 (May 2, 2012)

thejimi said:


> Hey mate, another question for you, the top side of my case on the outside gets very very warm, is that ok? or am doing something wrong? Reflective coat feels fine. Also the green wire for the power bar atm is just wrapped with the soldered red/black wires, reading ur posts should i do something different with that green wire?


If its were the lights are it should be fine, the lights are just probably too close to the top. If you want to you can move them back but thats up to you. Mine also gets a little warm but not much. The green wire from your power strip you can just cut it off and just tape it off if you want. The box already has a ground wire from its power box so itll be fine.


----------



## thejimi (May 3, 2012)

hey how about this? then you could do hydro and add a bunch of space...


----------



## thejimi (May 3, 2012)

Kenswello said:


> oh alright yeah im sure it would have been rewired again. oh no big deal i guess i kinda just got excited seeing someone from Ga. great work tho. i cant decided if i should go ahead and use some old cases i have since i do have a sativa to grow in there. but then i was thinking of making a 3x3x4ft grow box. out of plywood .


eeek god man no! sativas grow slowly and hugley, what you want for a small space is preferably an indica 1st choice and dominant indica hybrid second choice. Sativa>Indica in size.


----------



## OoGaNomiX (May 3, 2012)

what Watt PSU would you suggest?


----------



## thejimi (May 3, 2012)

OoGaNomiX said:


> what Watt PSU would you suggest?


Wattage should not matter, have a close look at my psu, its only the back panel, there is a tutorial on this entry(page 1), on how to disassemble ur psu and rewire it to a powerbar, honestly before this project I had never done any wiring nor even touched a soldering iron, its that easy. FYI i was high as a kite, just remember red-red black-black and green taped up. I am still alive and all the lights fans work, but what it allows u to achieve is, 6 lights, 4 fans, 1 power plug from back of case. Saved me many headaches, like how do i get power cord and adapter cord out of the case and still maintain stealth with all this wiring. 
side note: when doing my fans some cables where blk/white and black, in this instance solid black goes to red, blk/white goes to black.


----------



## johny112 (May 3, 2012)

thejimi said:


> hey how about this? then you could do hydro and add a bunch of space...


That would be cool, making it look like a stand and it would give you alot more room.


----------



## johny112 (May 3, 2012)

thejimi said:


> Wattage should not matter, have a close look at my psu, its only the back panel, there is a tutorial on this entry(page 1), on how to disassemble ur psu and rewire it to a powerbar, honestly before this project I had never done any wiring nor even touched a soldering iron, its that easy. FYI i was high as a kite, just remember red-red black-black and green taped up. I am still alive and all the lights fans work, but what it allows u to achieve is, 6 lights, 4 fans, 1 power plug from back of case. Saved me many headaches, like how do i get power cord and adapter cord out of the case and still maintain stealth with all this wiring.
> side note: when doing my fans some cables where blk/white and black, in this instance solid black goes to red, blk/white goes to black.


Yeah it was a headache when i made the first pc but now its not so bad.


----------



## johny112 (May 3, 2012)

OoGaNomiX said:


> what Watt PSU would you suggest?


The one on your pc is all you need.


----------



## thejimi (May 3, 2012)

johny112 said:


> The one on your pc is all you need.


maybe, maybe not, not cause of wattage but cause of fan location, top vs back


----------



## johny112 (Jun 4, 2012)

Another PC im working on.
Before i messed with it. 
Half way through. Put two light traps in.


----------



## dirtyglove (Jun 4, 2012)

johny112 said:


> Another PC im working on.
> Before i messed with it. View attachment 2198216
> Half way through. Put two light traps in. View attachment 2198217View attachment 2198218View attachment 2198219


hell ya )


----------



## KukoKush (Sep 15, 2012)

johny112 said:


> When i made my first pc grow box, i looked on youtube and all for a good video to show me how to clean it out wire it and all. I couldnt find a good one so i just made it and took me a while on how to figure it out. Since the one i made was kinda small, so i got a bigger pc and recorded it and uploaded it to see if i can help anyone out. So i hope it helps some out. if i missed anything let me know and ill see if i can help out. I recorded it myself so its a little rough. I skipped somethings so if you need me to elaborate let me know. Happy growing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## WeedLoving (Sep 16, 2012)

how tall is ur case?


----------



## Smoker McFly (Sep 26, 2012)

is there anyway possible to get the "cage" off without using the drill bit. ive started buildin a box and this is where im stumped. i dont have the proper tool for this part and neither does anyone i know and i need to get my seedlings in a box ASAP! this will be my first grow


----------



## thejimi (Sep 27, 2012)

Hey mate, I had a drill but no manly experience lol. you can use a screwdriver and a hammer. just be careful on the pot rivets in the center. But really as simple as line up the pot rivet with the screwdriver head and tap the screw driver with a hammer, the screw driver should pop right through. Good luck with it.


----------



## brainspil (Dec 15, 2012)

Great video man thanks for the time you put into it!


----------



## oat0328 (Dec 25, 2012)

Great Tuts with your skills now I am able to construct my own... Quick question any tricks on how to keep it completely light proof?


----------



## HelloAll (Dec 31, 2012)

Hey guys can someone tell me where I can get a light socket that fits directly onto the power supply like that?


----------



## HelloAll (Jan 2, 2013)

No one? Ok.

Erm also does anyone know if it's Ok to use white or silver gaffer tape to use inside my PC box instead of mylar?


----------



## Oglucifer (Feb 3, 2013)

Could anyone reccomend a good pc case to use? I don't know shit about computers.


----------



## Mr Z (Jun 4, 2013)

Hey dude, I've been doing a same project for the past 2 days  This is more fun than playing poker  hehe I am up to the Lights part, I am using 2 CFLs I think thats enough for 1 plant.. they both have 6500k lights, I also need to make a box for the wirings just above the lights, because my lights is a lamp connector, I had to do the wiring like the old lamps, and hook it up to one connector that will sit on top of a timer, I had to go with this old lamp style because I couldnt find the same lights adapter you have there, where you can just imply use a power point... anyway thanks for showing us the videos! awsome work!


----------



## Ogonzo (Jun 4, 2013)

Hey .. 
I just finished my first pc build, and have got two plants in it right now.
For lights, you really should go mix spectrum - 2 x 6500k and 1 x 2700, this will give the girls the spectrum that they like. I've got a power bar mounted to the side of my box and and used three of these http://www.harriscomm.com/media/catalog/product/cache/1/image/9df78eab33525d08d6e5fb8d27136e95/N/C/NCHD-LBI.jpg to put my bulbs in.



I just passed the power bar plug through a small slit in the mylar and plugged into my timer (be sure to get a time that has a ground in it).
I hope this helps!


----------



## Mr Z (Jun 5, 2013)

Ogonzo said:


> Hey ..
> I just finished my first pc build, and have got two plants in it right now.
> For lights, you really should go mix spectrum - 2 x 6500k and 1 x 2700, this will give the girls the spectrum that they like. I've got a power bar mounted to the side of my box and and used three of these http://www.harriscomm.com/media/catalog/product/cache/1/image/9df78eab33525d08d6e5fb8d27136e95/N/C/NCHD-LBI.jpg to put my bulbs in.
> 
> ...


Nice, I have figured it out and completed yesterday.. here is my completed project:


----------



## josh0420 (Jun 21, 2013)

awesome vid bro.. I actually learned fro your's and im in the process right now of making mine. but hey i seen that you have i believe 3 fans in there are those for intake and outtake?


----------



## moghazy (Jul 16, 2013)

Cheers back from Egypt ,
You're guide inspired me to work my own Pc grow box.. I'm working on it right in the moment and just got with the lame rivets although i have no drill around so a brick and a screwdriver did the job. Sounds a bit Gypsy-like ehh? what ever to get the work done. Will post pics as soon as i get done =]. 
-First time getting in touch with anything relating to marijuana growing, let the beginner's luck hit in!


----------



## moghazy (Jul 16, 2013)

Today's progress.. no Electronics set yet.

The big fan on the right is supposed to be In-take and the 2 on top left are vacuums =]. Laying it off for tonight.
I messed my power supply up, or i didn't although it has no switch so its somehow useless.. i'd give away the few extra stealth points and just wire the multi-switch out and guess that'd be fine. Finishing it tomorrow and running for soil and nutrients, hope i can reach a gardening store in here that's got stuff similar to what i can view online so i wouldn't ask much.


----------



## moghazy (Jul 17, 2013)

Anything big enough and cheap, you don't need something fancy since anyway you're going to break everything in it down.. Its your grow box so you pick what you need it to look from the outside. Cases usually have a power supply unit and a fan coming with it and those should be fine. Just saw your post after few months of your post ehh.. Hope you'r plant is running all fine by now.


----------



## moghazy (Jul 17, 2013)

Oglucifer said:


> Could anyone reccomend a good pc case to use? I don't know shit about computers.


Anything big enough and cheap, you don't need something fancy since anyway you're going to break everything in it down.. Its your grow box so you pick what you need it to look from the outside. Cases usually have a power supply unit and a fan coming with it and those should be fine. Just saw your post after few months of your posting ehh.. Hope you'r plant is running all fine by now.


----------



## moghazy (Jul 25, 2013)

And here is my master piece.. 

[video=youtube;U69E-e34S6k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=U69E-e34S6k[/video]


----------



## Veindust (Aug 26, 2013)

Just wanted to say thanks for that vid. I made my first pc grow box and I'm so excited.


----------



## arkhein (Mar 3, 2014)

yes, thanks so much for this, bro. you've helped more than you know. how is your grow operation now? it's been a long time since you've been on and i wonder if you learned any new tricks.


----------

